# Question about Winchester Rifle 30 - 06



## spidercrab (Sep 18, 2004)

Can anyone explain the diffrence between a pre 64 and a post 64 winchester 30 - 06. I called winchwster and verified the serial number as 1952. This may be a stupid question but I dont know anything about rifles. :withstupid:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

in 1964, stopped using the controlled push feed which made a lot of people unhappy, also, browning bought winchester, and on down the line, browning/winchester arms co. was bought by fabrique nationale, that is all i know about it, hope i helped, dlip


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i forgot to mention i own a model 70 270 made in 1970, its a great gun, i think it is my favorite gun in my arsenal


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The pre '64 guns were made MUCH better as far as quality goes. The fit to finish is better and the quality of metal work was higher before mass production came about. I have a '43 model 70 in .270Win and love it. The old bastage will drive tacks with 130gr ballistic tips. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

There is a lot of controversy about pre and post 64 winchesters. I'm not an expert except that there were a few design changes, such as mentioned above. I believe the extractor was also changed. However, there have been lots of changes since 64, and now most people agree that the new winchester 70's are just as high quality as before.

Just a thought; before you make that statement "They sure don't make them like they used to." Tell me how many 1964 cars are around and how many went 80,000 mi without a tune-up, or get 200,000 miles before they wear out. Just a thought.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

These guys are right about the bolt type & all of this. They also started doing some press checkering in the stocks for a while (I never cared for that). Push feed bolt vs the claw type... I don't know. I've got 2 post 64 push feed types & one pre 64. I kind of like the simplicity of the push feed & I think the current quality is very good regaurdless of action type. The big difference is market value, your pre 64 is worth more money than a 68 model. Around late 60's early 70's they played around with models like 770, 870, most of em had no floor plate, press checkering, push feed.... It seemed to me they hit rock bottom with cost cutting efforts right in that time frame & have since climbed out. Either way, a model 70 in 30-06 is a heck of a rifle. (your old one is just worth more that's all)


----------



## chiefsix (Nov 16, 2004)

I also own a model 70, and it is one of my favorite guns as well. One of the differences is the "Claw type " extractor on the newer model 70's. Its very strong and grips a larger portion of the shell casing rim for more reliable extraction.Or so they say.

Mine has the press checkering, and finish is excellent. All around great rifle, very accurate. The only issue I have ever had with mine is that when they are new, the safety's tend to be a bit "stiff" with a audible click on actuation. Not a issue for some folks, unless your about to try and quietly take aim on that big buck youve been waiting on all year. eventaully it wore in and quited down though. I asked a gun smith and he said the pre 64's didnt have this problem, seems to be newer production thing. Mine is a feather weight with a BOSS system and it will drive tacks. All and All, I prefer it to all my other bolt rifles.


----------

